# Silkies - when do they lay/moult?



## Jomc25 (Sep 10, 2019)

Hello! A couple of weeks ago I bought four beautiful Silkie pullets. We had the first egg on Sunday, then another one at around the same time the next day then nothing today.

I have a few queries:
As the two eggs were about 24 hours apart, do we think it might be the same bird laying or two birds?

I have read that Silkies stop laying in the Summer and also when they moult and that they start laying in December. When can I expect them to lay/stop laying? When do they moult?

Thank you!
Jo


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Silkies will lay year round except as you noted during a molt. 

The girls may be taking a break because of the move and it might be a month or more before they relax enough to lay regularly. The two eggs you found are eggs that they were in the process of laying. Those had to leave the body. 

Generally they molt in the fall early winter. Mine will molt during the spring/summer so it's out of the way and they have their new feathers for winter.


----------

